# stubborn fall birds



## trkyhtr23 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have two birds...believing more and more they are jakes or young toms that live behind the house. I've kicked them off the roost a couple times and shot my bird this spring in the hollow. I can't seem to routinely see them around or any hens or poults. They aren't really scratching because the beechnut and acorns have been pretty plentiful. They don't respond to calls and I have spent a whole day calling the hollow with no response. I seen them there 4 days ago and now they are no where to be found. Any suggestions?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Scouting is the best thing you can do. Find the field/area that they were feeding in the night before and hunt that area the next day, more then likely you'll see them there again. If you know where they roost you can try to hunt inbetween those two areas and get them earlier in the day. Best of luck...


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Put the calls away and use decoys!!! Numbers kill this time of year...


----------

